# Thank you Team Recess



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

I landed this grouper Saturday I believe solely on the tips I learned at the Team Recess Seminar! Grouper has been my nemesis for some years now and Team Recess taught me the seemingly tiny details that I needed to whoop some grouper tail. Thank you guys soooo much!!! You are my heros! I will be attending any seminar in the future and going back for that fish soon!


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job, I never seem to be able to catch gags regularly either. Hate I missed that info! Now just time to wait for them to open back up.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

The grouper has been rare for me too. I landed one at the beginning of the season and one towards the end and nothing in between. Good job landed that one.


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Dammmmmm, congrats on the fish and Dammmmmmm, where have you been hiding?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like you had a great time, caught a big Gag and for your pic you handled it in a manner as to not hurt the fish prior to release. BZ to you Aqua Huntress!


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice grouper ! can`t wait to also put the tips to the test. I agree the devil is in the details thanks recess....ps my wife loved your truck. She was the other blond lady,


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Just got my first bull red this weekend, still haven't got a grouper of any size, hoping to accomplish that and a big red snapper, king, and cobia this year. Congrats to you my dear.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job! Thats a stud grouper!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice fish


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

barebones1 said:


> nice grouper ! can`t wait to also put the tips to the test. I agree the devil is in the details thanks recess....ps my wife loved your truck. She was the other blond lady,


Oh so shes an old american muscle kind of girl too huh? I love my old baby. Maybe I'll get to shake your hands at the next one.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Buche said:


> Dammmmmm, congrats on the fish and Dammmmmmm, where have you been hiding?


I spend more time on the gcfc and I always drop off a bit in the winter.


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job Steph, thanks for sharing!!:thumbup:


----------



## seaadrift (Apr 20, 2009)

wow what a nice catch it shows that u had a good time by that beaming smile do u still have ur little boat i remember helping u put in in one day way back at fort pickens


----------

